# Broccoli & Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breast



## RAYT721 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Broccoli & Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breast*

4 boneless chicken breasts
8 oz. broccoli florets
1 1/2 Tbl butter
1/4 cup chopped onions
1 Tbl. flour
1/4 cup milk
8 oz. shredded Cheddar cheese
melted butter
salt and pepper

Using a food mallet, flatten each chicken breast to 1/8" thick.  Set aside in the refrigerator.

Blanch broccoli in boiling water.  Drain well and chop coarsely.

Melt butter in a small skillet.  Add onions and cook until soft but not brown.  Add flour and cook over medium heat for 2 - 3 minutes.  Add milk and cook until thickened, stirring constantly.  Add broccoli and cheese, cook until cheese melts.  Set aside and let cool in the refrigerator.

Place each chicken breast on a flat surface.  Place 1/4 of the cooled broccoli and cheese mixture in the center of each.  Fold each end of the breast over the center.

Place seam side down in a well greased baking pan.  Brush with melted butter and sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Refrigerate until ready to bake.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Bake chicken for about 20 minutes.

Makes four servings.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 23, 2005)

The one thing I like about this recipe is that I have all the ingredients.  I may have to make this recipe this week to help use up all that chicken I have in the freezer.


----------

